# spring kings



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

NOAA's marine forecast left much to be desired this morning, but I found some action before the fans got turned on. Really wanted to stay out on the bite, but it was just too much work and borderline unsafe, so it was back to the hill with a teenager-sized mercury missile for the grill.










..and a rare trigger aboard my plastic boat..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice fish and report


----------



## rogue fish (Mar 13, 2010)

good shit bro! hopefully a good sign for some action a bit further north this year! bang'em up bro!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

VERY,VERY NICE..:beer:


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, very nice indeed!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG! Nice:fishing:
Keep on posting :fishing: reports. Don;t see much of that here anymore.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

skinny spring fish. i'm due a smoker sooner or later.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Shooot..Ain't nuthin wrong wit Dat


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

:beer:bloodworm fishbites and cane pole am i right?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I bet that first run is a "Wiz-Bang"in a kayak. Pretty work.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*small king.....*

looks like the perfect eating size to me, get the grill ready!!!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

like hooking a torpedo


----------



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

uncdub,


how far off the beach were you fishing to catch the king? 

Very nice fish


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

1/4 mile to a mile or so off the hill


----------

